# Got DUPED Bought "Aluminum Plant" Pilea cadierei



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

no plant is in a pot with soil. just a word for warning in the future if it's variegated (has white out lines) then in all likelihood it's not aquatic


----------



## scherzo (Jul 22, 2007)

I got duped with this same plant when I started..

You could get it to grow out of the tank somehow..I think some people use it in Paludariums..


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

heh.. That one is sold at the one LFS as 'Aluminum Plant' right along side 'Red Waffle'

No one seemed to care that they are bog plants, not aquatic plants.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Time to set up a Nice Vivarium/Terrarium!!! You have the perfect excuse dont wanna kill that poor pretty plant!


----------



## griffin_pak (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for that, is it safe to keep it in the aquarium? and perhaps cut whatever comes above the water line?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

griffin_pak said:


> Thanks for that, is it safe to keep it in the aquarium? and perhaps cut whatever comes above the water line?


no i would take it out and pot it outside in your yard somewhere it will inevitably die in submersed conditions


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Walking_Target said:


> heh.. That one is sold at the one LFS as 'Aluminum Plant' right along side 'Red Waffle'
> 
> No one seemed to care that they are bog plants, not aquatic plants.


and 'Mondo Grass' is right in front of those


----------

